# 98' Dodge ??



## polarzak (Dec 1, 2008)

If it is antifreeze, then you have a leak. If you only use water in your cooling system is MIGHT be a leak. If you use antifreeze, and it is leaking water, and you have air conditioning, it is probably just AC condensation run off, and that is normal.


----------

